# OFA Hip and Elbows



## KathlenaS (Nov 4, 2020)

What would you rate my dogs elbows at? Do they look normal to you? If not, why? 
Name: De Juco Maverick
Birthday: April 5, 2016
Coat: Sable


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

So I went to OFA's site to look up elbows, since I dont know what I am looking for. Maybe some remodeling in these? Also, are those results listed from Embark testing? I had my girls done and I am going to submit the results to OFA as well, was just curious.


----------



## KathlenaS (Nov 4, 2020)

vomlittlehaus said:


> So I went to OFA's site to look up elbows, since I dont know what I am looking for. Maybe some remodeling in these? Also, are those results listed from Embark testing? I had my girls done and I am going to submit the results to OFA as well, was just curious.


All are embark but DM! I had DM done twice because I wasn’t sure if Embark was accepted. As for his elbows, they look normal to me but I’m not sure which is why I wanted to ask.


----------

